# Ono



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Two weeks ago I did contract an Internet/TV/phone subscription from ONO. Something is wrong with the modem. The connection does shut down regularly in the middle of an email or some browsing. I did go to the ONO office already 5 times to complain. The first two times, they should send me a technician, but nothing happened at all. The third time a technician was scheduled for last Friday 19:00. He did call me Friday morning and told me:” Its not convenient for me to come at this time, can I come now”. I told him no, that we are not home. At about 20:00 a chico came and did look at my MAC PRO laptop as if it was some new spatial rocket system… He did look at the screen and did ask:” What does mean LOG IN……?” I could not believe it. After 10 minutes he succeded to make a complete mess in my computer and I could not connect at all. I was angry and told it to him in a polite but explicit way. He say” Hasta” and did go out the door. I did go to the ONO office again. This time a technician called me and said he will show during the day and call me shortly before. He did never call! I did go once more…Tonight at 21:30 a woman called me and started to ask strange question as: If your modem shut's down receiving does the “recieve light flash?” They must have some ghost modems here. Also they do not want to do the encryption of the WIFI. You have to pay them 50 Euros to do it. Since they provide one of the worst modem I have ever seen, encrypting yourself is kind of hazardous. ONO = To avoid at any price.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

eva33 said:


> two weeks ago i did contract an internet/tv/phone subscription from ono. Something is wrong with the modem. The connection does shut down regularly in the middle of an email or some browsing. I did go to the ono office already 5 times to complain. The first two times, they should send me a technician, but nothing happened at all. The third time a technician was scheduled for last friday 19:00. He did call me friday morning and told me:” its not convenient for me to come at this time, can i come now”. I told him no, that we are not home. At about 20:00 a chico came and did look at my mac pro laptop as if it was some new spatial rocket system… he did look at the screen and did ask:” what does mean log in……?” i could not believe it. After 10 minutes he succeded to make a complete mess in my computer and i could not connect at all. I was angry and told it to him in a polite but explicit way. He say” hasta” and did go out the door. I did go to the ono office again. This time a technician called me and said he will show during the day and call me shortly before. He did never call! I did go once more…tonight at 21:30 a woman called me and started to ask strange question as: If your modem shut's down receiving does the “recieve light flash?” they must have some ghost modems here. Also they do not want to do the encryption of the wifi. You have to pay them 50 euros to do it. Since they provide one of the worst modem i have ever seen, encrypting yourself is kind of hazardous. Ono = to avoid at any price.


Nobody has an account with ono??? Good< leave it like this!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Eva - they cant supply to where I live anyway.

But the company who looks after our PC's is with ONO in Madrid capital and is more than happy - 20Mb send&receive. I think it matters greatly how your signal arrives. If it's on ONOs private dark fibre backbone it seems things are MUCH better. He has a connection at his home too (it was free with the business conection) and he says it's NOT as good there. 

THIS APPLIES ime (professionally) with other suppliers too, if they have to use somebody else's wire circuits. I had a client whose office services company was almost bankrupted when Jazztel and Telefonica could not agree whose fault it was. Very often it is Telefonica being bloody minded about spending money to fix somebody else's problem - in this case it was Jazztel. 

If on a PHONE line then you're always better off with Telefonica - It costs more but they will ime fix it.

A SUGGESTION : look here http://www.telefonicaonline.com/on/...v_segmento=AHOG&v_idioma=es&v_categoria=50001 put in your phone number where it says "Compruebe cobertura " - see what TF say. I had a surprise last week that OFFICIALLY our office cannot have ADSL though we have it. The reason is they laid a special wire for the ADSL/FAX line.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Eva - they cant supply to where I live anyway.
> 
> But the company who looks after our PC's is with ONO in Madrid capital and is more than happy - 20Mb send&receive. I think it matters greatly how your signal arrives. If it's on ONOs private dark fibre backbone it seems things are MUCH better. He has a connection at his home too (it was free with the business conection) and he says it's NOT as good there.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,
Thanks for your help, I do appreciate. I did try to enter my phone number into the Telefonica page. The resulting message was: "En estos momentos no es posible realizar la consulta de disponibilidad de servicios ADSL, le rogamos que lo intente de nuevo más tarde". When things are working here, it seams to be an exeptionl!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Eva33 said:


> Hi Chris,
> Thanks for your help, I do appreciate. I did try to enter my phone number into the Telefonica page. The resulting message was: "En estos momentos no es posible realizar la consulta de disponibilidad de servicios ADSL, le rogamos que lo intente de nuevo más tarde". When things are working here, it seams to be an exeptionl!


It worked for me - I made sure putting my number in before posting it.


> La máxima velocidad que puede usted disfrutar actualmente para la línea 91*******, es la del servicio ADSL 3 Mb.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> It worked for me - I made sure putting my number in before posting it.


Yes, thanks, I also did put my number, I will try again


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Eva33 said:


> Yes, thanks, I also did put my number, I will try again


And once more=
En estos momentos no es posible realizar la consulta de disponibilidad de servicios ADSL, le rogamos que lo intente de nuevo más tarde. 


You sure this is working also for ONO???


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Eva33 said:


> You sure this is working also for ONO???


Well I'm sure TF would like to win you back. Maybe ONO blocks it! - Call TF - should miff ONO if you have unlimited calls


----------

